# Stereotactic localization



## Sephardic (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not sure how to code these CT's and MRI's that I've been receiving and I'm wondering if anyone else has been in a similiar situation. My radiologists are doing CT's and MRI's of the brain for patients with parkinsons, brain tumors, ect. It looks like they're doing CT's and MRI's the day before the surgery and the surgeon is using the images as guide for the surgery. Some of the reports mention placing the patient in the stereotactic device for localization, but other than that they look like normal CT's and MRI's. Most of the reports have CPT code 77011 or 77021. I believe these codes are totally inapproprate to use as the radiologist is not supervising the surgery and he's not interpreting images after the fact. I was wondering if anyone can give me guidance. I'm leaning between coding them with 70450 and 70551, putting a 52 modifier on 70450 and 70551 (because their dictation is so short I don't feel their doing a complete evaluation) or using an unlisted MRI or CT code????
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Apr 15, 2010)

Is the tech is doing the same amount of images as another CT or MRI? I think that you would code them as any other CT or MRI as you thought, unless they were doing less sequences then you would add the 52 mod. The size of the report would not matter.


----------

